# OMG! He fell! Is he going to be ok??



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I am such a bad puppy mommy  ! I was playing with Tyke on my bed and he fell off onto the hard wood floor. It made the sound of somethign small and hard hitting the floor. I didn't see how he fell/landed... When I picked him up he kept licking his lips alot..I dunno maybe he bit his toungue. I tried to look but his mouth is just too tiny to tell. He is walking fine. His coordinating is ok.. Should I be worried? I know if they hit their head they can get hydrocephalus. I am just so angry with myself. :evil: 

He is being a sweet boy and kissing me anyway..

Sometimes I think I should have gotten an adult like when I recieved Amber. I feel like I am doing a terrible job!


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Dont be so hard on yourself! Mistakes happen to all of us, just watch him and if he starts acting funny get him checked out.  :wave:


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

he sounds fine, when teddy was a pup he was droped onto his head onto the floor by my mum....he didnt like it much  but he was ok


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I hope he's ok


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't worry too much just keep an eye on him. I am constantly having to worry about Minka hitting her head on something because she will walk forward and be looking back at me to make sure I am following her and she will run into things. She has run into walls, chairs, couches, desks, her kennel :roll: Sometimes I think she is going to give me a heart attack


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Keep an eye on him. I think he will be just fine.
To make you feel better...Ginger not only has fallen off my bed, but she fell down my stairs :shock: She has a soft spot on her head and she was fine. 
Again just watch him. You are not a bad mommy...accidents happen


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Thank you so much..I just felt so awful. And he is still so tiny and obviously has a softspot.

I have been cuddling with my tiny boy. He seems ok. But I will try to keep a better eye on him. These little ones just throw themsxelves around and wack into everything. I'm always beside myself..It's like he's trying to get himself killed! :roll: He never seems fazed by it all though!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree, they all get boo boo's! :wink: 

I was holding Buster a few weeks after I got him, he was already 8 months old but still, he completely jumped or fell out of my arms and landed straight on his head. I felt so so horrible.  He was fine, he has never tried to jump out again. :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I am 6'1" tall... when Cooper was about 4 months old, he did a nose dive from my shoulder onto a parking lot. He hit head first, of course.

I instantly did this strange African tribal dance thing while I screamed bloody murder and ran around like crazy because I knew he had broken his neck and was dead.

Cooper, on the other hand, jumped up, shook his head and ran over to the car and waited for me to finish so we could leave.

It's a good thing I didn't have to go to the bathroom at that very moment or I would have been even more embarassed.


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

Ladybug fell off my lap once on to hard tile floor. She squealed a little because it scared her. I picked her up and she was shaking and licking her lips--like what just happened. I think it knocked her for a loop. But when I got her to calm down, she was fine and had no injuries. Don't beat yourself up. It happens.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree dont be too hard on yourself, 
I dont know if it is different if you already have had children ( of the human kind) as it is the same for them, they are always falling over and you do get used to knowing when they really have hurt themselves. If we could wrap them up with cotton-wool then I think most of us would. Chihuahua's are tough little dogs, thank God.
Just keep an eye on her and give her lots and lots of kisses.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm sure he'll be fine  trust me it's really hard for them to die from a soft spot knock because it needs to be a direct impact. With Nemo it was a complete fluke that he died, Even his brother fell off a couch onto his head on a wood floor and survived it (but he was rushed to the vet in a state similar to Nemo) Dont panic with my boy he stopped moving fell over and his tongue was out and he was jerking like he was fitting, it was obvious straight away something was wrong.


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

When Mr Filmore was just learning to climb up and down the stairs - He was running down the stairs and from the 5th one on he flipped over and over and landed on the tile... I started crying and he just shooked it off... it looked bad but he was okay.

They are alot tougher than they look!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Cooper said:


> I am 6'1" tall... when Cooper was about 4 months old, he did a nose dive from my shoulder onto a parking lot. He hit head first, of course.
> 
> I instantly did this strange African tribal dance thing while I screamed bloody murder and ran around like crazy because I knew he had broken his neck and was dead.
> 
> ...


Sheryl, you are a scream!!! :laughing1: Never a dull moment wherever you go! Thanks for keeping us smiling and chuckling and ROFL!!! :laughing2:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

how's the lil guy today? they keep us on our toes don't they....


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope he's ok, but I'm sure he is fine!! 

Teddy has never fallen from anything, but still he runs around like a crazy boy and we have hard wood floors and he has slid into many walls, one time it was REALLY hard, like my mom came from the back room because it made a pretty loud smack, i FREAKED OUT I was ready to rush him to the vet but he turned around and "snorted" at the wall and kept running!! So II watched him closely, and he was fine! He's so silly!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

When I first got Lily I came home from work and I was holding her, walking out into the kitchen. She pushed off with her back feet, leaped up into the air and splat! onto the floor. I'll never forget that "thud" or her "yelp" as long as I live. I just knew she'd broken something but in the 2 seconds it took me to run into the living room after her, she'd already jumped up on the couch and was just fine. She's never done that again. :lol:

Keep an eye on your guy but I'm sure he's okay. :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella sends Tyke a gentle hug and says to tell him she also had a fall when she was younger.... We both hope he is feeling ok.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't think you have to worry if she seems to be moving around fine. If it makes you feel any better, my puppy fell of a little table we have in our family room. Granted that it's only about a foot off the ground, but we have wood floors as well. If your puppy is still active and running around, I don't think you have to worry. And that doesn't make you a bad mom. Chis are known to not have very good depth perception. So don't worry!! =)


----------

